# Brighton Breezy 7th Sept



## brightonandhovectc (17 Jul 2014)

http://www.brightonandhovectc.co.uk

We had such fun last year that we’re back for another helping in 2014. A little Bigger , Better and Breezier still with tea, cake and a signed route for a £7:50 entry fee. This is a great introduction to an organised cycle ride without the expense of more competitive style sportive rides in sussex. A not for profit event run for cyclists by cyclists.
Included in your entry
• A fantastic signed route ( makes it nice n easy to follow )
• Free Tea, Coffee and cake ( we all like cake )
• Open to all cyclists* ( with or without lycra and with or without 2 wheels)
• 100km or 70 km routes
• GPX and route Sheet available nearer the start date ( incase we need to tweek the route )

Hope you can join us. It’s got to be worth it just for the tea and cake 

or why not make a weekend of it and spend the weekend in Brighton

* under 16 year olds accompanied by carer, parental consent required 16-18 year old


----------

